# Good Sprayer for a lady



## VIBE (Apr 7, 2009)

Looking to purchase a good sprayer that isn't going to brake my arm or the bank! Will be used to do 1500 square foot house per week on average. Any info that can be passed along would be appreciated.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Where ya from Vibe?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is my info I am passing along: sprayers don't break arms...Chuck Norris does.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can buy a Titan 440 i from Sherwin Williams on sale for about $850.00 this month. 

Even less if you go here.

http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Try this also:

http://www.spraymallrebuilds.com/spepaipaspun.html


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> You can buy a Titan 440 i from Sherwin Williams on sale for about $850.00 this month.
> 
> Even less if you go here.
> 
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html


Yeah I'm with bikerboy, the 440i would be a nice sprayer paired up with a 2 finger gun and a 4' whip. $850 is too much.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

any small sprayer, sometimes called "spiders". They are the best for interiors. The biggens on carts are a bit much to get in and out of doorways.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> You can buy a Titan 440 i from Sherwin Williams on sale for about $850.00 this month.
> 
> Even less if you go here.
> 
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html


:thumbup: :yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The 440i would be great, you can easily move it. We have 3. Also have several larger ones, good if you want to use a bigger tip.
Spraymall is great, have ordered a few from there. I would check your local paint store, see if they have any used for sale. Also buying locally helps, especially when you need parts and repairs.
Sherwin Williams often has sales. Check for rebates in store and online for rewards.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And welcome to the site! Post over at the intro and thread and tells about yourself, some of these guys may ask for pix, I think they are tired of my old lady ones!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> You can buy a Titan 440 i from Sherwin Williams on sale for about $850.00 this month.
> 
> Even less if you go here.
> 
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html


for 810 at that store you can upgrade to a titan 640i.
Do you do tile work?


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Do you do tile work?


:laughing:


----------



## VIBE (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of your replies some useful some not at all (WISEPAINTER). I am from Canada and am not sure we have Sherwin Williams here. I will definitly keep all of your suggestions in mind on my search. I have seen airless sprayers that sit on the top of the paint can anyone have any experience with these? Anyways thanks again to all

P.S. I just tiled the bathroom and porch in my flip...it's not as easy as it looks LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

$800 seems reasonable for the 440i. I have one myself. If you do have a Sherwin Williams in your area, get an account and put it on a 3 month payment plan/no interest.

Otherwise... I have never used that spraymall site. They have a good price if you can afford to pay it all upfront.

Sprayers get expensive once you start looking at wheels and uprights (tall-boys).... 

Good luck in your research. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Isn't it on here that there was talk of the 440i having some problems? Seems like I heard that on here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have personally ordered from spraymall and they have great customer service. 

nEighter that is a malicious rumor started by us I mean Graco people.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:blink: Oh. Huh.. so you are saying just cause it is on the interwebs I can't trust it?!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I am a Graco 395 fan for small to medium jobs, even forced it to complete an exterior once.

Worked for a guy that used the same pumps for years. He would literally reach out and shove you out of the zone he designated for his "babies". 
It was a 7 man crew and we did very large nc homes so the 3 pumps were big. I couldn't make out what brand or size they were, not because they were covered in paint (clean as new) but because the markings had worn of 65 years ago.
As far as the owner, he was 6'huge" and weighed in at around 280lb. or more. He could shove most people without much fear of retribution...that was if we were dumb enough to enter the pump zone, it only took a couple of times.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

VIBE said:


> Thanks for all of your replies some useful some not at all (WISEPAINTER). I am from Canada and am not sure we have Sherwin Williams here. I will definitly keep all of your suggestions in mind on my search. I have seen airless sprayers that sit on the top of the paint can anyone have any experience with these? Anyways thanks again to all
> 
> P.S. I just tiled the bathroom and porch in my flip...it's not as easy as it looks LOL


Gotta pic?:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am from Canada and am not sure we have Sherwin Williams here. 

How can that be? I thought they were everywhere


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I am from Canada and am not sure we have Sherwin Williams here.
> 
> How can that be? I thought they were everywhere


They trade under the 'Ronseal' brand here in the UK. Their products, mostly wood/timber applications, are targeted mainly for domestic users but trade users do sometimes use their stuff.


----------



## VIBE (Apr 7, 2009)

I have seen sherwin williams paint here when i opened an Ashley Furniture Homestore In Lethbridge alberta. I have never actually seen it for sale though maybe in the larger centers like calgary but i am a small town girl.

what are you wanting a picture of timhag??


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

IMO, a good sprayer can break your arms and a bad one can break your piggy bank. Try Graco Ultra 395 I have one and it's far better than my 695 and 795. It suppose to be the best model Graco made. Used one usually sell around $300-$400 on the net.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> Try Graco Ultra 395 I have one and it's far better than my 695 and 795. It suppose to be the best model Graco made. Used one usually sell around $300-$400 on the net.


I would have to disagree with this statement. The only thing I can see that would make the 395 a better machine would be the weight of the rig or the price, other than that the 695 is by far a better pump.
The 395 is a great value sprayer though and it is IMO a better option than the Titan 440i for the class.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I would have to disagree with this statement. The only thing I can see that would make the 395 a better machine would be the weight of the rig or the price, other than that the 695 is by far a better pump.
> The 395 is a great value sprayer though and it is IMO a better option than the Titan 440i for the class.


I think you are right,it is built for longer use. But have had problems with that little I ring seal under where snorkel tube fits on?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Using spraymall is a good choice as they have some of the lowest prices around and there customer services is top notch. I bought my last sprayer from them for way cheaper than any of the retailers in my area would sale for. Believe me I would rather keep my money local if I can but its hard to beat no sales tax and free shipping to boot. Here is a 5% coupon code M20742. If you do order from them tell vince to rush my synergy tips asap. Its been 2 days already.:jester:


----------

